# United Schutzhund Club Questions



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

So i was looking into registering Indra and Judge with the Club. Indra needs her hips to be x-rayed and I wasn't sure if I am going to do OFA or get her evaluated via the SV. However with the SV I need a registered Vet that is actually recognized by the SV and I have no idea how to do that from here or if the United Schutzhund Club has it's own recognized vets or if I can go to any vet and just get her x-rayed. 

Anyhow, I read that in order to get registered with the United Schutzhund Club my dogs need to be tattooed. Indra is one year old and there is NO WAY I am going to get her tattooed. The SV doesn't do tattoos anymore. She's micro-chipped and I am not going to put her through the tattooing at her age. Same goes for Judge. i don't want them tattooed, period! So do they recognize the Microchips or would they really have to go through the tattooing?

And how does the X-rays work. Do I have to be a member of the Schutzhund Club for them to send the papers to the SV or can I go directly via the SV?
Anybody has any experience with that?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Microchips are fine....you have to have a reader when you trial....

I do OFAs but with the new rules for koer, you need SV elbows - you get films done from your digitals and submit them to the SV via the WDA or the USA....It takes forever to get them back....I sent in Hexe's films a couple of months ago....she got OFA Good/Elbows Normal - only sent them so we can koer her down a road..

You do not need to be a member to show at a conformation show - I think you will have to be to send the x-rays to the SV...

Lee


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

You can also have OFA return your films if you add $5 and make a note on the form. Then you can send them to the SV. Just make sure when the films are taken they put all the info the SV wants on the plate. I have Nikon's back from OFA and want to send them in but I hate that I have to send original paperwork oversees. What if I want to show or trial my dog?!?!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah, I am quite hesitant to give Indras papers out of my hands. Yukons papers got lost after his hip evaluation and now I am fighting to get his papers. I was never registered as the owners and for the SV my mother is still the original owner. 

I have him for two years and in all that time my mom has not contacted the SV to get a second copy or given me anything that says that I am the owner now. And now i am sitting in the US with a dog that has no papers and going back and forth with the SV. She's my mother for christs sake and they still want prove of ownership even though I've had him for TWO years now. 

So I am not sure if I really want to send out the papers, especially since Yukons never made it back.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Make copies of everything before you send them off. 

Before you were allowed to use microchips we had Anka tattooed by an artist.  Maybe not something you would find in Germany...but people here in the good old USA do tattoo their pets like you would for a human (not just ID purposes and not the ear clamp). We found someone reputable who does the pen tattooing at a Vet's office. We had Anka tattooed on the inside of her thigh when she was under for her X-rays.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

JKlatsky said:


> Make copies of everything before you send them off.
> 
> Before you were allowed to use microchips we had Anka tattooed by an artist.  Maybe not something you would find in Germany...but people here in the good old USA do tattoo their pets like you would for a human (not just ID purposes and not the ear clamp). We found someone reputable who does the pen tattooing at a Vet's office. We had Anka tattooed on the inside of her thigh when she was under for her X-rays.


Seriously? I have never heard of that before. You sure don't find that over there...well at least not that I know off. Might actually be out there...somewhere...


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

I would call the USCA and talk to them about it. You might have a hard time getting the "A" stamp for your dogs if you don't have all the paperwork. Your dogs should have pink papers so it might be no problem but I would ask. Yes it does take forever to get them back, sent mine in September and still waiting.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

When ever anyone wanted original paperwork I went down to a printers office and had them make a copy on their fancy color copier. Told them what I was doing and we would run a few copies until we got one that was pretty close to identical.

It worked pretty good and I still had original paperwork!


----------

